# Manu Chao: «Petites machines à pirater, genre iPod»



## CharlesX (29 Octobre 2004)

Après Balmer, c'est au tour de Manu Chao.
Ce dernier a toutefois une vision un peu tronquée et oublie quelque peu l'ITMS.

*Téléchargement: pour Manu Chao, les "majors" meurent de leur propre loi ==* 


PARIS, 29 oct 2004 (AFP) - Le téléchargement pirate de la musique sur internet est "inévitable", estime le chanteur Manu Chao, selon qui les grosses maisons de disques "meurent de leur propre loi", la loi du marché, et réagissent en "bête blessée" en poursuivant des internautes en justice. 

"Les grosses maisons de disques sont en train de mourir, il n'y a plus de place pour elles. C'est comme la fin des dinosaures: il y a un changement de climat", déclare Manu Chao à l'AFP avant la sortie en librairie, lundi 1er novembre, de "Sibérie m'était contéee", recueil de textes, dessins et chansons élaboré avec le dessinateur Wozniak. 

Le téléchargement gratuit "est inévitable, c'est la marche du temps, ajoute-t-il. C'est obligé, c'est la loi du marché. C'est le capitalisme qui a inventé ça: on choisit le moins cher! Ils (les responsables des multinationales du disque, ndlr) sont en train de mourir de leur propre loi". 

Pour Manu Chao, dont les opinions sont marquées très à gauche, les poursuites judiciaires engagées par les responsables de l'industrie du disque contre les internautes utilisateurs des réseaux d'échange "peer-to-peer" (P2P) constituent "la preuve la plus totale qu'ils sont perdus". 

"C'est débile, ridicule, c'est une réaction de bête blessée", juge le chanteur, qui avait sorti une version courte de "Sibérie m'était contéee" fin septembre en kiosque, hors du circuit de distribution classique des maisons de disques. 

Manu Chao fait cependant une distinction entre "majors" et petits labels indépendants: "Les grosses boîtes morflent mais les petites aussi. C'est là qu'il faudrait une éthique du public: que les jeunes piratent les gros comme moi, mais qu'ils fassent l'effort d'acheter chez les petits labels". 

"Mais ce n'est pas perdu pour tout le monde, poursuit-il. La grosse industrie qui vend les petites machines à pirater, genre iPod (baladeur numérique d'Apple, ndlr), se fait des +couilles en or+. C'est un pan de l'industrie qui se casse la gueule pour un autre qui se frotte les mains." 

"La seule chose qui n'est pas piratable, c'est la scène. Il va y avoir une sélection naturelle terrible: ce sera plus facile de vivre pour les musiciens qui savent se défendre sur scène que pour ceux qui ne dépendent que du disque", conclut le chanteur. Le contrat qui liait Manu Chao (ancien de la Mano Negra) à la maison de disques Virgin depuis 1989 a expiré en 2003. Il a créé sa maison de production, Radio Bemba (et son pendant pour l'édition, Les Mille Paillettes), dont il a confié la gestion à son agent et tourneur, Corida.

Source : http://fr.news.yahoo.com/041029/1/44beo.html


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2004)

essaies de ne pas réagir en tant que possesseur d'ipod et de sortir ce point de l'interview et bien.... je trouve qu'il a entièrement raison le bougre 

mon bon manu :love:


----------



## ederntal (29 Octobre 2004)

MANU CHAO président!


----------



## nathan1901 (29 Octobre 2004)

Encore faut-il le sortir... Nan encore une fois on est en face d'un bon gaucho qui fume trop de pet dans la pampa. J'en ai marre de ces gens qui apellent à chaque fois à la désobeiance civile, à la fin du capitalisme, etc...

Machine à pirater ! Depuis que j'ai mon Ipod, je télécharge de plus en plus sur ITMS et j'arrête progressivement de pirater. Tout simplement parce que ca me saoule de passer du temps sur Kazaa/Limewire/eMule à trouver le bon mp3 bien encodé, sans se faire avoir et sans attendre deux heures avant d'avoir le morceau et puis à 0.99$ le morceau ca va, je peux me le permettre !

Concernant les poursuites, je suis d'accord, c'est totalement débile tant qu'il n'y a pas trafic derrière et que cela reste dans la sphère personnel.


----------



## Nephou (29 Octobre 2004)

Je partage assez l'analyse faite par monsieur Chao, en ce qui concerne la quête du "moins cher" (qui se trouve, pour le moment, être le gratuit) générée par le système de consommation nous encourrageant à en avoir toujours plus et le retour de baton pour certains promoteurs de ce système -- ici les maisons de disque.

Pour la remarque sur les balladeurs mp3 (un ipod cela sera bientôt comme un frigidaire ou un sopalin; déjà wired a une rubrique "what's on your ipod" sans préjuger de la marque du lecteur mp3 de l'interrogé) je ne pense pas que le terme "machine à pirater" soit juste : les moyens mis en oeuvre pour le piratage sont plus complexes :  ordinateur, connexion à Internet, logiciels spécialisés ou non, temps de recherche et de tri, lecteur de CD ou de DVD. C'est seulement en bout de chaine qu'intervient le "iPod". Le raccourcis est donc biaisé ; il ne s'agit pas de machine à pirater mais à receler. Certains _"zip?"_ me demanderont si cette subtilité à son importance. Je pense que oui. _si ça ce n'est pas de la conclusion péremptoire alors..._.

Donc même si l'assertion de monsieur Chao n'est pas juste, son discours, lui, tient la route et il n'est nul besoin de s'émouvoir -- voir de s'énerver -- de sa remarque. On peut la discuter tranquilement, comme ça, un peu entre la poire et le fromage.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2004)

Il a été vendu 150 millions de chansons sur le Store. Depuis 2001, il s'est vendu environ 6 millions d'iPod... Donc, si on fait une petite règle de trois, il figure «seulement» 25 chansons achetées sur chaque iPod. 

Donc, d'où provient le reste des chansons sur tous ces iPod?  Du téléchargement sur d'autres Store compatibles iPod, du P2P (faut pas se leurrer) et, pour la majorité je pense, de CD audios achetés, et ensuite encodés.


----------



## Nephou (29 Octobre 2004)

_pssssst ! WebO' tu as oublié le "cqfd"_


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2004)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> Nan encore une fois on est en face d'un bon gaucho qui fume trop de pet dans la pampa.


    j'adore!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Donc même si l'assertion de monsieur Chao n'est pas juste, son discours, lui, tient la route



Je passe sur les "erreurs" sur le capitalisme, la loi du marché et tutti quanti commises par Manu chao. 

La désobéissance civile ne me gêne pas en soi bien qu'elle ne semble pas adaptée dans ce cas et qu'elle s'éloigne trop souvent du propos initial d'Henry David Thoreau

Cette phrase de Manu Chao est surprenante et ne me semble pas en phase avec le P2P : "Les grosses boîtes morflent mais les petites aussi. C'est là qu'il faudrait une éthique du public: que les jeunes piratent les gros comme moi, mais qu'ils fassent l'effort d'acheter chez les petits labels"

Parler d'éthique du public lorsque l'on incite ou du moins que l'on consnete à pirater les gros (certes Manu Chao se l'applique à lui-même), c'est-à-dire s'approprier quelque chose qui appartient à quelqu'un d'autre et sur lequel cette personne a des droits intellectuels dans le cadre juridique actuel, est au mieux étonnant. 

Puisqu'il sait qu'il va être pirater, pourquoi Manu Chao n'offre pas sa musique gratuitement (il le fait peut être mais je ne sais pas) comme certains l'ont décidé (Georges Michael au moins à ma connaissance). De cette façon, les "jeunes" auraient envie de venir à ces concerts ce qui pour lui va devenir un critère discriminant pour la survie des artistes.

Comment le public va-t-il acquérir cette éthique ? Par des cours d'éducation civique prodigués par l'education nationale ?

Pour connaître des gros utilisateurs de P2P, ils téléchargent sans discernement et ne connaissent même pas les labels des groupes qu'ils téléchargent.


----------



## kitetrip (29 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il a été vendu 150 millions de chansons sur le Store. Depuis 2001, il s'est vendu environ 6 millions d'iPod... Donc, si on fait une petite règle de trois, il figure «seulement» 25 chansons achetées sur chaque iPod.
> 
> Donc, d'où provient les reste des chansons sur les iPod?  Du téléchargement sur d'autres Store compatibles iPod, du P2P (faut pas se leurrer) et, pour la majorité je pense, de CD audios achetés, et ensuite encodés.









 Tout à fait d'accord !

C'est en partie pour celà que le marché des lecteurs MP3 (de toute sorte) explose !


----------



## squarepusher (29 Octobre 2004)

> PARIS, 29 oct 2004 (AFP) - Le téléchargement pirate de la musique sur internet est "inévitable", estime le chanteur Manu Chao, selon qui les grosses maisons de disques "meurent de leur propre loi", la loi du marché, et réagissent en "bête blessée" en poursuivant des internautes en justice.


Elle meurent vraiment ? Y en a beaucoup qui ont mis la clé sous la porte ? 


> Les grosses maisons de disques sont en train de mourir, il n'y a plus de place pour elles. C'est comme la fin des dinosaures: il y a un changement de climat", déclare Manu Chao à l'AFP avant la sortie en librairie, lundi 1er novembre, de "Sibérie m'était contéee", recueil de textes, dessins et chansons élaboré avec le dessinateur Wozniak.


Bon il est vraiment sûr qu'elles vont mourir .... Ben c'est pas grave , c'est la nature!    


> Le téléchargement gratuit "est inévitable, c'est la marche du temps, ajoute-t-il. C'est obligé, c'est la loi du marché. C'est le capitalisme qui a inventé ça: on choisit le moins cher! Ils (les responsables des multinationales du disque, ndlr) sont en train de mourir de leur propre loi".


  C'est vrai que sous Staline, c'était mieux pour la musique !   


> Pour Manu Chao, dont les opinions sont marquées très à gauche, les poursuites judiciaires engagées par les responsables de l'industrie du disque contre les internautes utilisateurs des réseaux d'échange "peer-to-peer" (P2P) constituent "la preuve la plus totale qu'ils sont perdus".





> "C'est débile, ridicule, c'est une réaction de bête blessée", juge le chanteur, qui avait sorti une version courte de "Sibérie m'était contéee" fin septembre en kiosque, hors du circuit de distribution classique des maisons de disques.


  Encore une preuve  que les majors sont loins d'être mortes... tant qu'elles en auront encore la force , elles continueront à attaquer ! C'est le seul moyen que voyent les décideurs pour se faire respecter ... c'est vrai que ces gars là sont un peu con , en tout cas moi je les aiment pas ... Alors que leurs boites crêvent je m'en fiche un peu ...C'est pas ça qui privera le monde de création artistique ... Sauf si les artistes n'en sont pas vraiment !  


> Manu Chao fait cependant une distinction entre "majors" et petits labels indépendants: "Les grosses boîtes morflent mais les petites aussi. C'est là qu'il faudrait une éthique du public: que les jeunes piratent les gros comme moi, mais qu'ils fassent l'effort d'acheter chez les petits labels".


là je suis vraiment d'accord !


----------



## Macounette (29 Octobre 2004)

Idem, depuis que j'ai l'iPod je n'ai jamais autant acheté de CD :mouais: 
 Si d'une part je pense qu'il n'a pas tort, dans le sens que l'industrie de la musique, au lieu d'évoluer avec son temps, s'acharne à protéger ses privilèges et qu'il est temps pour celle-ci d'évoluer.
  Mais de là à traiter l'iPod de "petite machine à pirater" c'est naze de chez naze  et ça se voit qu'en fait lui non plus n'a rien compris  Si c'est comme ça alors tous les appareils de musique nomade, depuis le walkman, seraient des machines à pirater.... bref: portnawak. Désolant.... minable.


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2004)

L'ipod est cité comme un nom générique, pas comme le produit apple au même titre que frigidaire
lu du coté d'un utilisateur mac on peux prendre ombrage de ces propos mais c'est plus dû a notre propre oeil deformant qu'aux ecrits eux même 

et puis soyons francs je prefere acheter un pressure chief de cake ou un franck ferdinand et ecouter le dernier metalica d'un copain plutôt que l'inverse


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et puis soyons francs je prefere acheter un pressure chief de cake ou un franck ferdinand et ecouter le dernier metalica d'un copain plutôt que l'inverse


 Ca y 'est? C'est enfin le dernier!?


----------



## cadillac (29 Octobre 2004)

CharlesX a dit:
			
		

> C'est là qu'il faudrait une éthique du public: que les jeunes piratent les gros comme moi, mais qu'ils fassent l'effort d'acheter chez les petits labels".



J'ai une meilleure idée : et si notre sosie socialo de Florent Pagny (puisque quand meme Manu Chao faut pas pousser .. avec sa serpillère sur le dos, et ses millions de pépettes en suisse  :king: ) s'arretait de faire du bruit (j'ose pas mettre musique) et de laisser la place aux autres hein ? 

De toute façon le piratage de Manu Chao c'est pas ce qui doit faire le plus de mal à sa maison de disque  D'une faut en vouloir pour récupérer du Chao, et de 2 l'escroquerie c'est pas les pirates mais Manu Chao qui nous pond les mêmes morceaux, l'air de rien  à chaque alboum   

Y a vraiment des salauds hein !


----------



## cadillac (29 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je prefere acheter un [...] un franck ferdinand



Ca c'est tout le problème du P2P : on télécharge un morceau et on a jamais les noms des artiostes écrits correctement.


----------



## cadillac (29 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> L'ipod est cité comme un nom générique



C'est même utilisé à titre d'exemple illustratif pour certains cours (si si ! j'vous jure !)  :love:


----------



## Nephou (29 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> L'ipod est cité comme un nom générique, pas comme le produit apple au même titre que frigidaire


   je suis malhheureuuuuuux , naas ne me lit pas   vais-je m'en remettre


----------



## Lizandre (29 Octobre 2004)

Je propose que l'on organise des séances de copie couleur du prochain livre de Manu Chao .. ou mieux : qu'il mette dans le domaine public un .pdf de son bouquin. C'est vrai, quoi, autant être cohérent avec soi même jusqu'au bout, non ?

Ah non ? Ah ben oui, avec quoi deviendrait il un peu plus multimillionnaire s'il ne vendait pas ses productions ...

hypocrite.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Octobre 2004)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que l'on organise des séances de copie couleur du prochain livre de Manu Chao



Quand tu dis "livre" tu veux dire une réedition des paroles de ses chasons en bouquin, histoire de faire croire qu'il y a de la nouveauté chez manu Chao 

Quel imposteur ce Manu ! :rateau:


----------



## Georges Abitbol (29 Octobre 2004)

Et bien moi, puisque c'est comme ça, je m'en vais de ce pas télécharger le CD de Manu Tchao sur eDonkey...


----------



## lalou (29 Octobre 2004)

Salut CharlesX,
Avec le pseudo du nom du plus reactionnaire des rois de France, je comprend que tu n'aimes pas Manu Chao... Qu'est-ce tu veux, c'est comme ça: en 2004, deux siècles après ton règne, les roturiers osent critiquer les puissants  :rateau: 
(sans rancune, n'est-ce pas... je me doute qu'il faille prononcer "charlix" et non "charles dix")


			
				nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> *Nan encore une fois on est en face d'un bon gaucho qui fume trop de pet dans la pampa*


Jojo, qui était y'a pas si longtemps mon avatar, a pris un sacré coup de vieux  . 
1. On ne fume jamais trop de pet  
2. La pampa n'est pas le terrain de prédilection de manu Chao, ça serait plutôt la grouillante Barcelona   
3. Il n'y a pas que les gauchos qui fument des pet, il y a aussi des intellos   
4. manu Chao n'est ni un intello, ni un gaucho, mais un artiste qui ne passe pas sa vie derrière un écran 17 pouces... ou une boîte à mp3, mais qui fait des concerts dans les favellas.

Donc coool les mecs, ceux qui vivent de leurs musique vous saluent.
(Ce qui n'est pas mon cas, certes, mais je soutiens à 100% Manu Chao dans ces propos...)


----------



## ederntal (29 Octobre 2004)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> 4. manu Chao n'est ni un intello, ni un gaucho, mais un artiste qui ne passe pas sa vie derrière un écran 17 pouces... ou une boîte à mp3, mais qui fait des concerts dans les favellas.
> 
> Donc coool les mecs, ceux qui vivent de leurs musique vous saluent.
> (Ce qui n'est pas mon cas, certes, mais je soutiens à 100% Manu Chao dans ces propos...)



Surtout que Manu Chao est un fervant Mac-User... Il dis que l'informatique a changé en bien la musique (dans une interview il dis "Pomme-Z a changé la façon dont on fait la musique" ou quelque chose comme ça, voulant dire que grace à ça on peut experimenter bien plus.)

Sinon on le voit très souvent avec son PowerBook quand il passe à la tv et n'arrete pas de "creer" quand les 35h sont finis...


----------



## squarepusher (29 Octobre 2004)

Lizandre a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que l'on organise des séances de copie couleur du prochain livre de Manu Chao .. ou mieux : qu'il mette dans le domaine public un .pdf de son bouquin. C'est vrai, quoi, autant être cohérent avec soi même jusqu'au bout, non ?
> 
> Ah non ? Ah ben oui, avec quoi deviendrait il un peu plus multimillionnaire s'il ne vendait pas ses productions ...
> 
> hypocrite.



pourquoi pas des copies du livre de Manu Chao lisible sur un ipod photo?


----------



## drs (31 Octobre 2004)

salut

j'ai juste quelques petites remarques:

On nous dit que l'industrie du disque va mal, mais en fait, ce sont les ventes de cd qui vont mal.
Et encore, pas toutes les ventes. Rappelez moi combien d'albums à vendu Norah Jones par exemple?
Peut etre que les gens en ont marre de se voir refourguer de la vulgaire m.... sur une galette à un prix exhorbitant pour ce que c'est, non?
Et, comme vous l'avez si bien dit, 150 millions de titres vendus sur l'ITMS, c'est négligeable?
Et dans le meme remps, les gens vont toujours au concert. 

C'est juste, comme le fait remarqué Manu Chao, un changement d'ère. Les majors voient le pognon leur passer sous le nez, car elles ne controlent plus la diffusion. Imaginez un artiste qui donne l'exclu de son nouvel album à l'ITMS? Plus de distribution à organiser! Et comme les majors veulent tout organiser de la création à la sortie du disque, elles perdent de l'argent sur la distribution!

Un changement d'ère....et oui. Car, et c'est encore un exemple, les comptes de la sacem affiche une vente de cd en baisse...et dans le meme temps une hausse du chiffre d'affaire. Grace a quoi? Entre autre, et tenez vous bien, aux sonneries de portables!!! (bah oui, les editeurs payent des droits là dessus aussi). SI ma mémoire est bonne, le chiffre doit etre de +150%!!!

Bon voila...j'ai fini ma colère du soir 
Non je rigole j'suis pas en colère.

Alex


----------



## Fulvio (31 Octobre 2004)

Ouah, pauv' Manu Chao qui s'en ai pris plein la tête tout ce thread pour pas un rond. Bon, perso, sa musique ne me retourne pas (je zappe pas quand il passe à la radio, mais j'achète pas ses disques, ni ne les pirate), mais j'ai de la sympathie pour le personnage. Mon côté gaucho fumeur de pèt', probablement. Ben quoi, qu'est-ce qu'il a dit ? Que l'iPod est une machine à pirater et que les majors se meurt de n'avoir pas agit à temps ?

iPod machine à pirater ? Il a tort, certainement. A en croire les expériences racontées forum, 100% des utilisateurs d'iPod ont bonne conscience. Moi-même, j'ai contribué à ce sentiment lors de la réaction à un news de Tribumac, il y a peu. Mais bon, même si j'ai tendance à croire que effectivement la plupart des iPodeurs remplissent la grande part leurs balladeurs avec de la musique légale, qu'en sait-on exactement ? Rien ! Est-on, sur ce forum, représentatif de tous les utilisateurs d'iPod ou autre balladeurs numériques ? J'en doute. Manu Chao a-t-il le droit de dire des conneries ou bien doit-il impérativement faire une étude sérieuse avant de déclarer quelques choses au fil d'une interview ?

Majors en asphyxie ? Là aussi il a tort, à mon avis. Mais bon, ce discours... "Le téléchargement sonne le glas des maisons de disque, qui l'ont bien mérité..." Où l'ai-je entendu ? Eh oui, sur ces mêmes forums, naguère, avant l'iTMS. J'en sais quelque chose, puisque j'essayais de faire valoir un point de vue un peu plus raisonné, face aux chantres du piratage et du boycott sans discernement. Mais depuis l'iTMS, il semblerait que les pirates "activistes" ont laissé place aux adeptes de l'iTMS équitable. Et que ce discours qui suscite l'animosité aujourd'hui, auraient été reçu avec mention et les félicitations du forum il y a deux ans. Comme naas, je ne peux m'empêcher de voir dans ces réactions une forme irritante d'apple-âtrie. Ca vous déçoit tant que ça que votre jouet favori soit évoquer comme un truc subversif ? Et si c'était Microsoft qui avait requinqué les ventes de musique en ligne, qu'en penseriez vous aujourd'hui ?

Quant à traiter l'ami Chao comme un escroc ou comme un simple donneur de leçon à compte en Suisse... Je pense pas, mais en fait, j'en sais rien.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

Flippez pas, la cause de la fin des dinosaures est encore débattue


----------



## shamankick (1 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'il sait qu'il va être pirater, pourquoi Manu Chao n'offre pas sa musique gratuitement (il le fait peut être mais je ne sais pas) comme certains l'ont décidé (Georges Michael au moins à ma connaissance). De cette façon, les "jeunes" auraient envie de venir à ces concerts ce qui pour lui va devenir un critère discriminant pour la survie des artistes.


  Je suis globalement en accord avec Chao MAnu.....et assez en désaccord avec PitchFork, mais, mais,
   il a raison sur le point précité. (bien envoyé)
   Pourquoi TchaoManu ne sort 'il pas sa musique
   sous CreativeCommons ou Copyleft ???? on pourrait ainsi partager ce qui n'est pas fait
   pour etre vendu. (la musique )

 Quand a la machine a pirater......et bien oui..c'est exactement ça...!!!
 Au strict terme de la loi , c'est bien souvent une machine a pirater ( Ref: Induce Act )
 et c'est TANT MIEUX !
 Les majors piratent nos droits pour défendre leurs bénéfices..qu'ils crêvent.


----------



## JPTK (1 Novembre 2004)

> Macounette a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> > Mais de là à traiter l'iPod de "petite machine à pirater" c'est naze de chez naze  et ça se voit qu'en fait lui non plus n'a rien compris  Si c'est comme ça alors tous les appareils de musique nomade, depuis le walkman, seraient des machines à pirater.... bref: portnawak. Désolant.... minable.



Décidément, j'aurais pas du choisir un autre pseudo et le laisser à d'autres...     

Nephou avais pourtant déjà tout dit :



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je partage assez l'analyse faite par monsieur Chao, en ce qui concerne la quête du "moins cher" (qui se trouve, pour le moment, être le gratuit) générée par le système de consommation nous encourrageant à en avoir toujours plus et le retour de baton pour certains promoteurs de ce système -- ici les maisons de disque.
> 
> Pour la remarque sur les balladeurs mp3 (un ipod cela sera bientôt comme un frigidaire ou un sopalin; déjà wired a une rubrique "what's on your ipod" sans préjuger de la marque du lecteur mp3 de l'interrogé) je ne pense pas que le terme "machine à pirater" soit juste : les moyens mis en oeuvre pour le piratage sont plus complexes :  ordinateur, connexion à Internet, logiciels spécialisés ou non, temps de recherche et de tri, lecteur de CD ou de DVD. C'est seulement en bout de chaine qu'intervient le "iPod". Le raccourcis est donc biaisé ; il ne s'agit pas de machine à pirater mais à receler. Certains _"zip?"_ me demanderont si cette subtilité à son importance. Je pense que oui. _si ça ce n'est pas de la conclusion péremptoire alors..._.
> 
> Donc même si l'assertion de monsieur Chao n'est pas juste, son discours, lui, tient la route et il n'est nul besoin de s'émouvoir -- voir de s'énerver -- de sa remarque. On peut la discuter tranquilement, comme ça, un peu entre la poire et le fromage.


----------



## Amok (2 Novembre 2004)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> manu Chao est (...) un artiste...



Il faudra vraiment un jour donner une définition précise de ce terme.



			
				lalou a dit:
			
		

> ...qui fait des concerts dans les favellas.



Ah oui, c'est important ca. Surtout qu'en général il y a une toujours une caméra pas loin pour immortaliser l'évenement à destination des petits cons hyper privilégiés d'europe (enfin, de France),  et un micro pour capter des propos aussi profonds et aussi radicalement cools que : "les pauvres sont mes amis". Pensées à graver sur le métal de cd's (en vente partout) afin que les générations futures ne perdent pas le sens des vraies valeurs : un pauvre, c'est sympa, surtout quand il habite à l'autre bout du monde.



			
				ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que Manu Chao est un fervant Mac-User... Il dis que l'informatique a changé en bien la musique (dans une interview il dis "Pomme-Z a changé la façon dont on fait la musique" ou quelque chose comme ça, voulant dire que grace à ça on peut experimenter bien plus.)
> Sinon on le voit très souvent avec son PowerBook quand il passe à la tv et n'arrete pas de "creer" quand les 35h sont finis...



Ah pardon : le fait qu'il ait un powerbook et qu'il ne "créé" pas que 35 heures par semaine change tout : autant pour moi. Entre l'abbé Pierre et MC, il n'y a comme différence que l'épaisseur d'un CD, un ordinateur portable de marque Apple et quelques poils de barbe.


----------



## laurange (2 Novembre 2004)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le discours de Manu Chao qui d'un côté "autorise" les jeunes à pirater et d'un autre leur demande de l'éthique (je ne sais pas si leurs cervelles machouillées aux Star'Ac et Poptruc savent ce qu'est l'éthique...)

Le piratage est du vol, il n'y a pas d'autre définition. Et encourager le vol n'est pas ce qui peut nous apporter une société où l'entraide est mise en avant.

Soit les artistes diffusent gratuitement tout ou partie de leur musique, soit ils s'y refusent et demandent que le droit soit appliqué.
Ils n'ont qu'à vendre eux-même leur musique sur le web à 5 euros l'album plutôt que passer par des intermédiaires qui veulent automatiquement prendre une commission, ce qui est normal.

Je ne veux pas défendre Apple ou les autres constructeurs de baladeurs numériques, mais les lecteurs de DVD/MP3 à 60 euros font bien plus de mal que ces petites machines chères.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

drs a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre que les gens en ont marre de se voir refourguer de la vulgaire m.... sur une galette à un prix exhorbitant pour ce que c'est, non?



Tu as raison il faudrait inventer le satisfait ou remboursé sur les CD   



			
				laurange a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'ont qu'à vendre eux-même leur musique sur le web à 5 euros l'album plutôt que passer par des intermédiaires qui veulent automatiquement prendre une commission, ce qui est normal.



Tu ne te rends pas compte, ça va poser un énorme problème à Manu vu qu'il fait déjà plus de 35 heures


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

laurange a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le discours de Manu Chao qui d'un côté "autorise" les jeunes à pirater et d'un autre leur demande de l'éthique (je ne sais pas si leurs cervelles machouillées aux Star'Ac et Poptruc savent ce qu'est l'éthique...)
> 
> Le piratage est du vol, il n'y a pas d'autre définition. Et encourager le vol n'est pas ce qui peut nous apporter une société où l'entraide est mise en avant.
> 
> ...



Avant l'heure c'est pas l'heure, après l'heure c'est plus l'heure


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra vraiment un jour donner une définition précise de ce terme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Vive les définitions précises... en général on les trouve sous certains régimes uniquement, mais aussi aux USA :rateau:

En tout cas le reste est drôle mais aussi caricatural et inintéressant que l'avis inverse...  :sleep: On dirait un débat PC/MAC.

As-tu déjà essayé un manu chao avant de dire que c'était mal ? Moi personnellement je travaille sur les 2 plateformes et je peux te dire que les 2 ont leurs avantages....  :sleep:


----------



## Amok (2 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Vive les définitions précises... en général on les trouve sous certains régimes uniquement, mais aussi aux USA :rateau:
> 
> En tout cas le reste est drôle mais aussi caricatural et inintéressant que l'avis inverse...  :sleep: On dirait un débat PC/MAC.
> 
> As-tu déjà essayé un manu chao avant de dire que c'était mal ? Moi personnellement je travaille sur les 2 plateformes et je peux te dire que les 2 ont leurs avantages....  :sleep:



J'ai rarement lu un post aussi crétin, et pourtant il y en a eu de sévères.

Tu veux une explication de texte ou tu préfères que l'on te laisse un peu de temps pour que les lignes que tu lis soit parfaitement comprises ? Ceci étant, il y a au moins une chose qui plaide en ta faveur : le choix de ton pseudo. Nous étions prévenus.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rarement lu un post aussi crétin, et pourtant il y en a eu de sévères.


Merci ! je vois que tu ne m'as pas oublié  :love:


----------



## Fulvio (2 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> As-tu déjà essayé un manu chao avant de dire que c'était mal ? Moi personnellement je travaille sur les 2 plateformes et je peux te dire que les 2 ont leurs avantages....  :sleep:



Ouais, Alizée, quand elle chante pas, elle est joli à regarder, Manu Chao, moins, quand-même :rateau:

Pour ceux qui reprochent à Manu Chao de ne pas mettre ses chansons à libre disposition, avec une license libre de droit d'auteur, pour aller jusqu'au bout de son discours anti-major : je vois pas où est le problème. On peut très bien les dénoncer sans renoncer à ses droits. D'accord, George Michael l'a fait et c'est très bien. En attendant, Manu Chao va assez loin dans ses idées, puisqu'il a divorcé d'avec sa maison de disque précédente pour lancer son propre label, cherche de nouveau canaux de distribution (marchand de journaux en l'occurence) et prétend ne pas avoir l'intention de se joindre à la chasse aux utilisateurs de P2P. Mais bon, vu son succès et sa renommée (quand-même bien moindre que la gloire planétaire de George Mickael), ce genre d'initiative semble suspect pour beaucoup. Dommage.

A croire qu'il faille vivre dans le dénuement pour être un bon alter-mondialiste ; qu'on ne peut pas dénoncer une perversion du système (les majors avides) sans renoncer au droit fondamental qu'il permet (le droit d'auteur) ; qu'on est forcément un bobo hypocrite si on s'intéresse aux pauvres sans renoncer à son succès et son confort.


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2004)

> J'ai rarement lu un post aussi crétin, et pourtant il y en a eu de sévères.



Je le prends comme un compliment alors  

Moi c'est ça que je vais encadrer :



> Artiste : Il faudra vraiment un jour donner une définition précise de ce terme.


----------



## Amok (2 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je le prends comme un compliment alors



Mais tu le prends comme tu veux mon coeur. Tu peux même t'en servir pour le graver au dessus de ton lit si tu veux.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est ça que je vais encadrer :



J'ai mieux : tu l'imprimes format jaquette CD et tu le glisses dans la pochette de MC. Comme ca, ca restera dans le contexte.


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu le prends comme tu veux mon coeur. Tu peux même t'en servir pour le graver au dessus de ton lit si tu veux.
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai mieux : tu l'imprimes format jaquette CD et tu le glisses dans la pochette de MC. Comme ca, ca restera dans le contexte.



Bah ça serait avec plaisir mais j'écoute pas le bonhomme, faudrait déjà que je le DL via le P2P et qu'ensuite j'imprime la pochette + ta maxime, ça me paraît un peu fastidieux


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

CharlesX a dit:
			
		

> Après Balmer, c'est au tour de Manu Chao.
> Ce dernier a toutefois une vision un peu tronquée et oublie quelque peu l'ITMS.
> 
> *Téléchargement: pour Manu Chao, les "majors" meurent de leur propre loi ==*
> ...



Ce que je trouve étonnant, c'est la façon dont ce journaliste a rédigé ce texte et les rapprochements qu'il opère, même si c'est une dépêche :mouais:

Pour ce qui est des propos tenus, tout de même : 
En ce qui concerne la scène et bien à sa place je ne me ferai pas trop d'illusion vu le prix des places de concert... Et selon ses propos, si nous appliquons tous, suite à un bourrage de crâne, la logique inculquée par les maisons de disques : le piratage sera toujours moins cher qu'un CD ou qu'une place de concert.

Pour ce qui est de l'éthique à deux vitesses... pour moi c'est du même ordre que la pauvreté à deux vitesses...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je trouve étonnant, c'est la façon dont ce journaliste a rédigé ce texte et les rapprochements qu'il opère, même si c'est une dépêche :mouais:



De nombreux (je n'ai pas tout recensé) médias l'on reprise telle quelle et sur le site de Manu Chao il n'y a rien

de plus L'aFp ne "rigole" pas et leurs services sont "payants" (si j'ai bien compris) 

"© 2004 AFP. Tous droits de reproduction et de représentation réservés. Toutes les informations reproduites dans cette rubrique (dépêches, photos, logos) sont protégées par des droits de propriété intellectuelle détenus par l'AFP. Par conséquent, aucune de ces informations ne peut être reproduite, modifiée, transmise, rediffusée, traduite, vendue, exploitée commercialement ou réutilisée de quelque manière que ce soit sans l'accord préalable écrit de l'AFP."


----------



## nato kino (21 Janvier 2005)

Alors finalement, la définition d'un « arstiste » ?


----------

